# Motor!! 8 poles or Interpoles??



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys check it out!! Really Nice Forklift motor on Ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-Winding-...prg=1011&rk=1&sd=181125662128&#ht_3666wt_1109

Hey my question is, Is this motor an 8 pole machine?? Or does it have interpoles?

Man it really looks like a nice machine I am thinking of scooping it up!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

With 6 terminals I'd say a compound motor. One way it is series the other a SepEx. Not a straight series with interpoles. GE does however make excellent motors. Not sure if you'd really want this one. Major will have or may have more to say about this motor. 

Pete


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

"Weight: 454 lbs"

 what are you putting this thing in?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GE11 said:


> Hey guys check it out!! Really Nice Forklift motor on Ebay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-Winding-...prg=1011&rk=1&sd=181125662128&#ht_3666wt_1109
> 
> ...


Quite a monster  454 lb 20 hp motor. Dollars to doughnuts it is 4 pole series wound with interpoles.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

major said:


> Quite a monster  454 lb 20 hp motor. Dollars to doughnuts it is 4 pole series wound with interpoles.


Even with 6 terminals? What would the extra terminals be used for then on a large Series interpole motor? I know GE makes SepEx and InterPole motors and if I am not mistaken Compound. Those extra terminals tossed me.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Even with 6 terminals? What would the extra terminals be used for then on a large Series interpole motor? I know GE makes SepEx and InterPole motors and if I am not mistaken Compound. Those extra terminals tossed me.


The photo on eBay of the nameplate indicates it is a series winding. It is not uncommon to have 4 terminals on the series field to allow series or series/parallel connection of the coils.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I understand. Easier to connect up contactors to the terminals so you don't have to stack them on each other. Makes full sense. Nice fat motor. Wonder how well it would do in a classic 52 Ford Truck. 

Gear it so it takes advantage of the torque and low speeds of the motor. Mmmmmm. Might make a real muscle truck. Gobbs of torque. Good price too. 

Mmmmmm


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I'd just use the transmission for forward and reverse. Might consider for a fun build.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah it looks like a REALLy fun Machine!!

I wonder is it a 13 inch motor?? or and 11 inch motor?

So check this out, Being that this is a 144 Votl motor from the start. It would mean that it was neutrally timed, AND it has Interpoles!! This thing could be a rare VERY EFFICENT machine!! This could make the Argumentive case for being almost as effcient as an AC settup!


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Except for lack of regen, unless you make a very sophisticated controller utilizing the inductance of the windings. It seems like a beast, though, and it should give you huge low-end torque. Make sure parts and service are available for it, or be very conservative with it, if it is indeed a rare (or possibly custom) item...


----------

